# is my cat still coming into season?



## superdog (Oct 22, 2008)

i had my cat done when she was a kitten but i think she is still coming into season she moans all day and night she sits with her bum stick up and sparys at the front and back doors i rang the vets and they said change of routine but she as started doing the same again with no change to her routine my other cat dosnt do this and was done at the same time


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm not sure - I have only ever heard of un-spayed girls doing this.

Is it possible that if she is doing it by the front and back doors that there is another cat scent marking outside?

Also, you can find that cats marking by doors are doing it because of all the new smells coming in and out and they want to mask them with their own scent.

Make sure you clean the areas really thoroughly because otherwise she will still be encouraged to go there.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help!

Lou
X


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Can't be much help but it certainly sounds like calling behavior.  I think I'd call the vet again or take her there. Best of luck.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Other than her not actually being spayed i can't think of why she'd be so much into heats when her hormones should be calm now  xx

i dont know if they do anything for cats to calm hormones down but if they do i'd ask your vets what they can do for her hun xxx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm with FCL on this,how old was your girl when she was spayed,as the older they are the more likely it is to be from habit/memory


----------

